# Größe des verfügbaren Screens (abzgl. der Taskleiste)



## vogella (16. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich die Größe des verfügbaren Screens? Bei mir liegt die Menüleiste rechts und ist relativ breit. Wenn ich ein JFrame erzeuge liegt das immer leicht über der Taskleiste; ich kann hier natürlich etwas abziehen, aber dann paßt es bei anderen Darstellungen wieder nicht. 


```
Dimension dimension = toolkit.getScreenSize();
setSize((dimension.width - 50), dimension.height - 50);
```

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/a...tScreenInsets(java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration)


----------



## vogella (16. Jan 2007)

Hallo Wildcard,

das war schnell, danke. Basierend auf Deinem Hinweis habe ich ein gutes Code Beispiel gefunden.

Detailliertes  Beispiel aus Link


```
private static void sizeScreen(JFrame frame) {
    Toolkit kit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
    Dimension screenSize = kit.getScreenSize();
    GraphicsConfiguration config = frame.getGraphicsConfiguration();
    Insets insets = kit.getScreenInsets(config);
    screenSize.width -= (insets.left + insets.right);
    screenSize.height -= (insets.top + insets.bottom);
    frame.setSize(screenSize);
    frame.setLocation(insets.left, insets.top);
  }
```


----------

